# "Police Line" Absperrband



## gorlab (19. Juli 2004)

Hi, kann mir einer sagen wie ich  so ein Absperrband am besten mach, damit es möglichst realistisch aussieht. Ich hab mich mal versucht aber es sieht mir zu künstlisch aus.


----------



## Consti (19. Juli 2004)

Zeig uns mal deinen Versuch, dann können wir Tipps geben - aber so wie es aussieht, ists nur ein kleiner Verlauf - denk önnteste die eigenltich noch abgucken!


----------



## da_Dj (19. Juli 2004)

Zum einen sind die Bänder nie wirklich grade und haben Falten usw. mit drin, zum anderen ist es Plastik und da gibt es dann halt auch Lichtreflektionen an einigen Stellen sowie Schatten an den Falten. Das wäre das erste was mir dazu einfällt.


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Consti _
> *Zeig uns mal deinen Versuch, dann können wir Tipps geben - aber so wie es aussieht, ists nur ein kleiner Verlauf - denk önnteste die eigenltich noch abgucken! *


Das ist sein Versuch.


----------



## gorlab (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von da_Dj _
> *Zum einen sind die Bänder nie wirklich grade und haben Falten usw. mit drin, zum anderen ist es Plastik und da gibt es dann halt auch Lichtreflektionen an einigen Stellen sowie Schatten an den Falten. Das wäre das erste was mir dazu einfällt. *



Genau das is mir auch eingefallen. Nur hab ich gar keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll.


----------



## da_Dj (19. Juli 2004)

Über ein paar Filter, *Versetzen* könnte hier z.B. einiges bewirken [aber nicht auf das ganze Band anwenden, sonst wirkt es wie ein "Muster" zu regelmässig], *Verflüssigen* ebenfalls im Filtermenü, *Nachbelichter & Abwedler* Werkzeug. Damit sollten schon ein paar grundlegende Dinge verändert werden, die es im Moment noch viel zu echt wirken lassen. Auch Risse, oder "abgeblätterte/verwaschene" Farbe [z.B. mithilfe von *Grunge* zu bewerkstelligen] können dem zum "realen" Aussehen helfen.

Dickgeschrieben Wörter lassen sich im Wörterbuch nachschlagen. Bis auf Grunge, da bist du mit der Forumssuche besser dran


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Juli 2004)

Bin irgendwie am Thema hängen geblieben und habe mal etwas ausprobiert. Richtig zufrieden bin ich selber nicht, aber es ist nur ein Versuch.
Erst habe ich versucht mit dem Pfadwerkzeug ein gedrehtes Band darzustellen (habe nur einen Teil für das Beispiel freigestellt), dann mit einigen Verläufen und weichen Brushes Schatten erstellt. Dann habe ich mit dem Störungsfilter und dem Versetzen-Filter ( plus Matritze aus einer Ledertextur  ) ein wenig Struktur hinzugefügt. Schließlich habe ich noch per "Kunstoffverpackung" ein wenig Glanz mit ins Spiel gebracht und die Schrift passend (mehr oder minder) verzerrt.
Wie gesagt, ein kleiner Versuch, der nach den Gesetzen der Perspektive bestimmt nicht existieren dürfte. Aber auf jeden Fall besser als ein gelber Block mit Schrift, habe ich mir gedacht


----------

